# iphone text messages no sound alert



## gdorlexa

Hi am trying to figure out To hear the sound of my Text messages..banner comes up but no sound alert (i.e. bell sound ) adjusted the settings increased volume ringer alerts..took off vibrate no luck--any suggestions? .. have 4GS phone with v 6.1.3


----------



## joeten

Hi there are a couple of suggestions here the one involving do not disturb and going to manual might work post 10 https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5266262?tstart=0


----------

